# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Map a dream

## Kellerica

I'm not sure if I'm qualified to suggest anything, given that I've never actually entered a challenge myself, but what the hell... 

My idea is pretty straightforward: map a place from a dream. It would of course be more fun if you were mapping something you've really seen in a dream, but since it's pretty hard to actually prove that, I guess you could just settle for making up a place that you see being 'dreamlike'. 

I don't know about you guys, but my subconscious is often pretty darn talented at creating weird and exotic locations, and I've often been thinking it would be fun trying to make a map out them sometimes.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mouse

That kind of gives the lucid dreamers a heck of an advantage, but since I am one, I'd love to  :Smile: 

The only question now is - do we have to draw the animal in who's shape we were flying at the time?

----------


## Kellerica

Why of course! As the owner of a very abstract and downright insane subconscious, I'd also have to draw the sheep that I randomly turned into halfway through  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mouse

Hmmm.... I make death defying leaps over voids, knowing its a dream and that therefore I can jump it because its only a dream.... or I fight a whole swarm of crocodiles off a sinking island with a sword made of cardboard by temporarily turning it into steel - because its a dream and I know its a dream.  The one I'd like to map, however, is my favourite flying dream, where I sometimes ride, and sometimes am, the massive white dragon soaring over the wilderness higher than the highest peaks.  I'm just not certain I could actually draw the beast!  LOL!

----------


## Kellerica

I've always envied you folk who have dreams like that. While I am almost always aware that I am dreaming, I've never been able to truly take control. I just know its a dream, so I kinda play along with it. I've also never had the same dream twice. What's hilarious though, is that while I'm dreaming, my mind thinks I have. I sometimes have dreams that are supposedly part of a larger narrative, and I often have a strong sense of déjà vu when I'm dreaming - but the minute I wake up, I know for sure I've never dreamed anything of the sort before.

----------


## Mouse

I like the ones where I get to wake up laughing my head off at some dastardly joke I've just played on someone who got the better of me in real life  :Razz:

----------


## ladiestorm

I'm not sure anyone would want to see the dark, twisted dreamscapes my mind can come up with...but hey, it would definitely be interesting to try!

----------


## Straf

I dreamt I was drinking with Ernest Hemingway the other night.

----------


## Mouse

Did he tell you any nice tall tales?

----------


## Straf

I can't remember. Which if I really was drinking with him then I would probably not remember that either. I believe he knew how to handle his gin pretty well.

----------


## Mouse

Is that when you woke up?

7 votes so far  :Wink: 

I'm looking forward to this one.

Lots of weird and totally implausible worlds to be mapped  :Razz: 

I wonder if Bogie would let me join in on the sideline - if it gets to be a Lite Challenge first?

----------


## Edzard

I like the idea. Maybe because of my weird dreams. I just have two imaginations what I could map...

----------

